# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Free Pink Noise Download

## faceonmars

Hi all:
Not to get off topic but not only do I have trouble falling asleep, for numerous reasons, I also have tinnitus in both my ears. I was a blues guitar player in my youth and have had this affliction for decades. I cobbled together a free endless pink noise MP3 download that you can get *here*.

Its 60 minutes long and recorded at 96kbs, which makes it 45 or-so Megabyte.

Afterall, we all know that you will not get a LD is you cannot get to sleep. 

Happy dreaming!

----------


## ca1um132

whats the difference between white and pink noise ???

EDIT: Thanks

----------


## faceonmars

Theres a good article on White and Pink noise at Wikipedia.

----------


## faceonmars

Hi all. I appreciate some of the comments I have received. A internet friend suggested that I 'dreamy up' the pink noise download, which is exactly what I did. We call the new one, simply, Niagara and you can get it for free *here*...

P.S. This is copyrighted... please don't redistribute.

----------

